
Netflix: Interactive Storytelling with ‘Black Mirror: Bandersnatch’ - joubert
https://variety.com/2018/digital/news/netflix-black-mirror-bandersnatch-interactive-1203096171/
======
bouke
Strange that they don’t support neither Apple TV nor Chromecast, but only
through apps on some TV sets.

